# AUTO AK



## Connie m (Sep 18, 2019)

Auto AK at 50 days. Grown in fox farm with bonemeal perlite worm casting lots of bud sights thoughts on how she is doing?  Feeding black magic bloom


----------



## Devile (Sep 19, 2019)

They are beautiful and healthy and have shown big harvest


----------



## Connie m (Sep 19, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 19, 2019)

Nice


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 19, 2019)

Looking good Connie...some good smoke is in your future.


----------



## Connie m (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Connie m (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Connie m (Sep 23, 2019)

Please let me know how they are looking now. As the buds grow the plant no longer is bushy is this normal?  Thank you!!


----------

